# New Compact XD45



## Rustycompass (Jun 25, 2006)

~ nothing special about it at the moment, although I do like the feel of the "cut~down" grip. I traded my Glock 21 for it, XD's just fit my hand much better.


----------



## TOF (Sep 7, 2006)

That is Pretty darn nice. I hope she treats you right. :smt023

:smt1099


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

I get to shoot the XD-45 about once a month and it is awesome. IMHO you made a very wise deal there Lowdrift. Good luck with it.


----------



## edmorseiii (Oct 23, 2007)

XD's will always feel better then the Glock, IMO of course.


----------



## JeffWard (Aug 24, 2007)

I'd love to swap my XD45 Service for a XD45 Compact... but it shoot SO DAMN WELL... I'm scared! Maybe I can just get a new frame!

hahah

JeffWard


----------



## FHBrumb (Oct 27, 2007)

JeffWard said:


> I'd love to swap my XD45 Service for a XD45 Compact... but it shoot SO DAMN WELL... I'm scared! Maybe I can just get a new frame!
> 
> hahah
> 
> JeffWard


I'd like to swap, but I'm not willing to "take a bath" on basically my brand new XD-45 bitone. I'm still looking for a smith that will do the grip shop for me. I'm not willing to cut it myself.


----------



## babs (Nov 30, 2007)

That short grip + extension mag looks just too doggone versatile. 
Makes a great carry gun or range gun I guess.

My only reservation was if that 4" barrel enough for accuracy, but reading the accolades for the XD service models accuracy makes me think the 4" is plenty.


----------

